# Wie finde ich meine Raid ID raus?



## Toolzaz (28. Juni 2011)

Siehe Titel^^
Ich weiß nicht.. Ich ahb es auch nirgenswo im Internet gefunden... Wahrscheinlich liegts mir vor der Nase aber ich komme einfach nicht drauf....


----------



## Metadron72 (28. Juni 2011)

schlachtzug und dann oben rechts ..ich meine info heissts


----------

